# Leichte Hanglage



## Burkhard (12. Feb. 2008)

Liebe Teichfreunde

Ich lerne jeden Tag was Neues hier......Dank der qualifzierten Hilfe begreife ich schon mal was.... 

Nun habe ich mal in der "Suchabteilung" , die Hanglage eingegeben. Da war recht wenig zu finden und eine verlinkte Trockenmauer ward  nicht mehr gesehen .

Nun die  Frage :   Mein Teichlein soll ,ca 5 X 2,50 Meter  und  1 m tief werden und fällt zur Hausterasse um fast  20 cm ab. Ist das jetzt schon kritisch zu bewerten ,oder kann ich den Aushub (Mutterboden) zum Aufschütten nutzen.
Was muß ich event. dabei  beachten .Ist eine Rüttelplatte  zum Verdichten notwendig oder gar eine Trockenmauer angezeigt. Hoffentlich war das jetzt  nicht zu starker Tobak für euch.... 
Bin für jeden Hinweis unheimlich dankbar.

Anbei einige Bilder zur besseren Vorstellung.

Herzlichen Gruß, Burkhard.


----------



## Alex45525 (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

Hallo Burkhard,

Eine derartige Konstruktion würde ich breit aufschütten und äusserst gewissenhaft verdichten. Achtung! Sorge unbedingt für einen kontrollierten Überlauf an anderer Stelle, damit die neue Hangkostruktion nicht unterspült wird.

Bei unserem Bachbett habe ich verdichtet und zusätzlich Magerbeton zur Stabilisierung benutzt. Das hat sich bisher bewährt.

Die Stichworte Hanglage und Trockenmauer passen auf unseren (kleinen) Teich. Aber: Wir haben ein Fertigbecken benutzt und eine gänzlich andere Ausgangssituation. Eventuell findest Du trotzdem ein wenig Inspiration, wenn Du dem Link in der Signatur folgst.


----------



## karsten. (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

Hallo Burkhard

das kommt natürlich immer auf den von Dir gewählten Böschungswinkel an.
Nur aufgeschütteten Aushub würde ich dem Wasserdruck nicht entgegensetzen wollen. Andererseits kenne ich kaum Teiche deren Folie nur irgendwo im Dreck endet.   

mein Teich geht am Westufer ohne Wall fast gegen Null während am Ostufer
der Wasserspiegel eben tiefer liegt , das wären bei Dir die besagten 20 cm.

Irgendeine Einfassung gestaltet man doch immer ...

 
ganz rechts steht das Wasser fast so hoch wie die der Rasen dahinter

während gegenüber der Wasserspiegel tiefer steht
 

wenn Du den Teich wirklich hoch bauen willst sollte es wirklich stabil sein
Vielleicht sogar mit Beton einen Kragen gießen den man dann schön dekoriert.


----------



## gartenfutzi (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

Hallo Burkhard,

Ganz ruhig bleiben, die 20 cm sind kein Problem. Nimm einfach den tiefsten Punkt deines Teiches und baue den Rand auf diese Höhe. In der selben Höhe tragst du rundherum den Boden ca 2m breit ab und gestaltest mit dem Aushub ein hügeliges Uferrandbeet. Das ganze schön Bepflanzen und mit ein paar Findlingen dekoriert und gut  is . Bei dem Höhenunterschied brauchst du keinen Beton.

Gruß Gartenfutzi...

Und wenn du einen Filter planst so lässt der sich in einem hügeligen Beet sehr gut verstecken !!!


----------



## gartenfutzi (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

Ich nochmal, hier hast du eine Skizze wie man es machen könnte. Der Vorteil liegt darin, das dein Teichrand gewachsener Boden ist wenn du die Erde abträgst anstatt aufzufüllen. Weiterhin ist ein Teich in einer leichten __ Senke viel natürlicher als auf einem Hügel.
Durch das Hügelbeet kannst du den Uferrand vielfältig bepflanzen und du mußt weniger Rasen mähen...


----------



## Burkhard (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

Liebe Ratgeber,
das geht ja richtig gut  voran mit den Vorschlägen...Dank euch
Bis jetzt sagt mir   der Gedanke von Gartenfutzi  am meisten zu. Es ist die Variante der Erdabtragung. Dabei bleibt die Stabilität erhalten und sieht wahrscheinlich etwas  natürlicher aus ,als  ein "Hügelteich". Zudem kann sich überschüssiges Regenwasser ringsherum besser  verteilen und marschiert  nicht gleich zu meiner Holzterasse. Achso,die Variante mit dem Betonwall ist auch  nicht uninteressant,zumal ich ja einen Ufergraben mit einer Uferwallkuppe aus Magerbeton plane. In diesem Fall müßte ich sie im unteren Drittel aus " besserem " Beton machen.Na mal sehen,ob noch einer eine andere Möglichkeit sieht.
Das war schon mal supi..... 

LG, Burkhard.


----------



## jochen (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

Hallo Burkard,



			
				gartenfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm einfach den tiefsten Punkt deines Teiches und baue den Rand auf diese Höhe. In der selben Höhe tragst du rundherum den Boden ca 2m breit ab und gestaltest mit dem Aushub ein hügeliges Uferrandbeet. Das ganze schön Bepflanzen und mit ein paar Findlingen dekoriert und gut  is.



das kann dann so aussehen...


----------



## Annett (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

Hallo Burkhard.

Nur noch als Anmerkung von mir: Wenn Du Dich für den "tiefergelegten" Teich entscheidest... Sorg bitte dafür, dass auch bei einem starken Gewitterguß kein Wasser in den Teich laufen kann.
Ansonsten landen Erde, Dünger oder sonstige auf dem Rasen ausgebrachte Sachen im Teich und ernähren dort die Algen. :?


----------



## simon (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

hallo burkhard
wenn du eh noch eine terrasse anbauen willst würde sich das hochbauen mehr anbieten.
eine gewisse breite auffüllen und verdichten sollten da schon langen.
aber da du ja eh fundamente für die terrasse brauchst kann man da wohl auch noch beton mit ran tun,schaden kann es auf keinen fall.
und beim hochbauen hast du dieses einspül problem gleich mitgelöst und kannst gleich nen überlauf mitmachen.
mein tip wär  baus hoch  das ist besser
gruss simon
p.s.  dann kannste auch gleich den aushub verwerten,was viel mühe spart und 
mehr volumen/tiefe wär auch leichter zu erreichen


----------



## Burkhard (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

Moin Annett und Simon

Ein starker Regenguß mit Nährstoffeintrag in den Teich wär sehr  von übel. Ich werde  unbedingt drauf achten.... 
Zur Terasse.....die steht schon,erkennbar am linken Bild ganz oben. Muß aber noch ein wenig überarbeitet werden. Wir haben das Häuschen  noch  nicht lange..... 

Alle,herzlichen Dank nochmal für die konstruktive Beratung  

LG, Burkhard.


----------



## jochen (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

Hallo Burkard,

ich habe nach den Aushub (hinter und unterhalb den Dekosteinen) eine Drainage gelegt um den Nährstoffeintrag zu unterbinden.

Die Variante mit den "Hochteich " wie von anderen vorgeschlagen, funktioniert natürlich auch.

Nun hast du die Qual der Wahl, jedes hat seinen eigenen Reiz.

Viel Spass beim Teichlebauen....


----------



## Annett (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

Moin Burkhard.

Wenn Ihr schon so eine nette Holzterrasse Euer eigen nennt (die hatte ich bisher übersehen  ), warum ziehst Du den Teich dann nicht zumindest mit einem Ausläufer bis ganz ran?
Ich weiß, dann müßtest Du den Teich etwas "herausbauen", oder damit leben, dass das Ufer auf einer Seite höher wird als auf der anderen.
So ein Betonkragen mit anschließendem steil abfallendem Bereich bietet sich doch gerade auf der Terrassenseite an, wenn keine Kleinkinder alleine Zutritt zum Garten haben.

Oder Du verbindest den Teich durch einen Wasserlauf mit der Terrasse. Irgendwo muss der Aushub eh hin, wenn Du ihn nicht containerweise abfahren lassen willst.

So könntet Ihr abends ganz entspannt bei einem 2  die Ruhe oder ein sanftes Plätschern am Wasser genießen und das "Kreuchen und Fleuchen" darin beobachten.





Aber am Ende ist es wie bei Inge. Dir/Euch muss der Garten samt Teich, Terrasse usw. gefallen... nicht uns.


----------



## Burkhard (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Burkhard.
> 
> Wenn Ihr schon so eine nette Holzterrasse Euer eigen nennt (die hatte ich bisher übersehen  ), warum ziehst Du den Teich dann nicht zumindest mit einem Ausläufer bis ganz ran?
> Ich weiß, dann müßtest Du den Teich etwas "herausbauen", oder damit leben, dass das Ufer auf einer Seite höher wird als auf der anderen.
> ...



Moin Annett, 
Du denkst die Sache gleich konsequent  zu Ende....... 
Macht ja auch Sinn. Leider hat der Vorbesitzer die Terassengründung nicht sorgfältig ausgeführt. Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer....  .
Deswegen wolte ich erstmal nicht so dolle ins Teichgeschäft einsteigen.
Bin aber weiterhin an einer " verträglichen " Lösung dran.
Herzlichen Dank, auch an alle jetzt  nicht extra aufgeführten Mitstreiter.. 

LG, Burkhard.


----------



## gartenfutzi (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

Mal an alle Teich-Hochbauer,

Ich weis ja nicht wo Ihr wohnt aber wenn ein Monsun euern Teich überrascht dann ist nicht nur der Teich hin.
Wer ein ausgewogenes verhältnis von Pflanzen zu Wasser hat der braucht sich um ein paar Nährstoffe aus dem Rasen keine sorgen machen.
Eis sei denn Ihr gehöhrt zu den Blaukorn Fetischisten. 
Ein Teich in einer __ Senke sieht immer besser aus . Siehe den Teich von Jochen.
Und eine Terrasse auf aufgeschüttetem Boden ist ja wohl der beste Tipp. Es hat ja auch jeder ne 800 Kilo Rüttelplatte inner Garage.... 
Also bei 20cm Höhenunterschied muß man sich keine Sorgen machen, Und wenn das so wäre dann würd ich damit kein Geld verdienen. Wir legen fast immer eine hügelige Uferzone an. Und mit dem Aushub baut man Bachläufe. 
Aber nicht auf einem Maulwurfshügel sondern den Aushub großflächig verteilen um ein Natürliches Gefälle zu erhalten. 
So genug gemosert ich weis ich bin ein Klug*******r aber Hügelteiche mag ich halt nicht.
Gruß an alle.... Gartenfutzi


----------



## simon (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

Mal an alle Gartenfutzis
Ich weis ja nicht wo du wohnst,aber bei uns gibt es sehr sehr wenige monsunregen die unseren teich überraschen können,falls das doch mal der fall sein sollte würde uns ein überlauf mit dementsprechender abführung des wasser auch helfen.
über nährstoffeintrag von aussen keine sorgen  machen???
algen will aber auch keiner!!!man schaue die vielen vielen beiträge  über grünes wasser!!!
wo der teich besser aussieht liegt immernoch im auge des betrachters
wenn alle den gleichen geschmack hätten wäre das eine sehr erbärmliche welt

und nen rüttler könnte man sich leicht überall leihen für ein paar teuros 
die schwere des rüttlers richtet sich auch nach der höhe der zu verdichteten schicht
bei 10 cm auffüllen langt nen kleiner rüttler mit dem man dann natürlich mehr  rüttelgänge machen muss

also lieber gartenfutzi wie du siehst kann man auch deine aussagen leicht in zweifel ziehen,etwas mehr respekt vor anderen wäre also auch angebracht schlieslich haben auch viele von uns schon 1-3 teiche gebaut und bissle ahnung von der materie
nix für ungut
ich denke letzendlich sind wir alle hier  um von anderen zu lernen,rätschläge einzuholen,ideen auszutauschen oder um hilfe die man von anderen erhalten hat zurückzugeben.
schönen tag noch  gruss simon


----------



## gartenfutzi (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

@ Simon,

jaja is ja schon gut ich bin auch froh das nicht jeder den selben Geschmack hat und das soll auch so sein....
Aber 20 cm Höhenunterschied ist wirklich nicht die Welt und ich wollt Burkhard ja nicht den Mut nehmen mit irgendwelchen Algen-Geschichten wobei man die auch nicht ausser Acht lassen darf da gib ich dir Recht ...

Schönen Gruß noch 

P.S. ich verteil halt gern mal ein paar Spitzen das sorgt oft für nette Diskussionen aber nicht persönlich nehmen gell....


----------



## Burkhard (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

Bloß kein "Streit" wegen meiner Bauerei hier. Soll ja auch alles hobbymäßig und ruhig ablaufen. Ich habe keine Ahnung und höre  bei jedem andächtig zu...... 

Lieben Gruß , Burkhard.


----------



## simon (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

hallo jungs 
lach ***streit*** was is das??
ich wollt nur mal zurückspitzeln

gruss simon


----------



## gartenfutzi (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

Moin Burkhard,

Ne ne mach dir mal keine Sorgen, Teichbauer sind Naturliebende und besinnliche Menschen da gibts keinen Streit... 

Nich war Simon alter Hochbauer und Bodenverdichter


----------



## simon (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

sooo hallo nochmal
das ist nu der letzte beitrag zu dem thema bevor er off topic   odda wie das heisst  geht
iscchhhh  habbbbee keeeeiiiinnnnen  hoooooochteich   sondern  ganz normal ausgebuddelt
gruss simon


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Leichte Hanglage*

Hallo Leute!

Dieser Thread braucht jetzt dringend:

  

Und ansonsten: Siehe Spruch in Signatur unten.
Entspannt Euch. Grabt.


----------

